# Evenin All



## bigmeeky (Mar 8, 2009)

Evening folks,

fighting the battle with my wee wife, MH or Caravan, guess who wants what.

Anyway heres the thing, I am a fan of old Mercedes engineering and drive and old W124 300d on chip fat and have been amazed at how wonderful the old girl is.

This has drawn me to look at old merc vans 508/608 etc and have even looked at a few of the old 1970s, hymers on the Merc chassis. Saw one recently but the giy was looking £3k+ for it which seemed a lot for a 1970s wagon.

Anyone got an opinion on them and things to look for?

In the meantime I will keep working on she who must be obeyed.

Rob


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Bigmeeky,

For what it is worth in May last year I bought a 1987 Mercedes Hymer. It is in fantastic condition and drives like new. It is much slower than my more modern Iveco but a different, calmer experience.

The key is though it had been looked after really well by the previous owner for 19 years... (and I had to pay a small fortune for it.)

Everywhere I go in it owners of newer Mercedes campers approach and assure me they don't build them now like they did in the old days...

Old Mercedes Rule!!!


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi bigmeeky, firstly welcome to the site and enjoy.

Go for a Motorhome, very difficult to do any wilding in a caravan. Sorry can't help with your choice of Mercedes, but I think the Merc engines are great, having previously owned one. I always like to see the different styles of the old Hymers, like looking at Classic cars, be interesting to find out who's got the oldest Hymer on the site, on a new thread.

Happy Camping


----------



## wildman (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site. the "beast" is a Newlander built on a Merc 508D chassis, 1981 (see avatar), never had a rust problem like many recent motors, never been welded and never will need to be, runs happily of SVO, stacks of room inside what more could you want. Years shall not age it nor others compare unless it is a Hymer of course, hee hee.


----------



## roland rat (Mar 8, 2009)

*Mercedes 608/609 307/308/309/310/410*

When considering buying an old version Merc check around the front window frame and under the dashboard for very serious corrosion, if it is evident you have a choice, either accept it with a view to having it repaired which is possible as it is a replacable stock item or walk away from it. The mechanics are bomb-proof.


----------



## bigmeeky (Mar 9, 2009)

*Now the proud owner of...........*

Da da da da da da da daaaaaaaaaaa

A 1986 Merc 508d to be picked up from the Midlands on Wednesday. How very excited am I.

Mrs Bigmeeky has come round a bit but yet to be convinced so me and the new wagon are on probation. Need to get her to some meets and meet some of the natives.

Im soooooo excited, childish or what!

Pictures to follow.

Rob McM


----------



## TWS (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome, M/H for sure, as an ex caravaner and now a M/H owner I would never go back to the dark side, good luck with your new M/H, hope it works out.

Tom


----------

